# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Amfitriti [Αμφιτρίτη]

## emmanouil

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΚ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΙΤΣΑ ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΕΙ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ

----------


## Paralos II

Το εχω δει! Οντως πολυ καλο σκαρι κ μαιντζεβελο!
Καμια φοτο δεν εβαλες να το θαυμασουμε ομως!

----------


## emmanouil

Nai exeis dikio to sk an to do

----------


## emmanouil

Εμαθα πως κανει δρομολογια αγκιστρι αιγινα επειδη λειπει το ποσιδων ελλας

----------


## Paralos II

Aπο οτι εμαθα ομως πηρε το ναυλο για κανα 
μηνα κ μετα επιστρεφει παλι στο Φανερωμενη - Μεγαλο πευκο
η
στη γραμμη Περαμα - Παλουκια!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αμφιτρίτη σήμερα να πηγαίνει απο Πάχη-Φανερωμένη. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους. :Razz:  

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 01 20-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η μικρή κυρία με το "φάβα" ακομμοδέσιο, σήμερα στον δεξαμενισμό της. Το όνομα του ναυπηγείου το αφήνω στον Παντελή  :Very Happy: . Εξάλλου δεν είναι και η κατάλληλη φωτό να την βάλω στους δεξαμενισμούς.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη είναι φίλε Leo :Wink: .
Αμφιτρίτη.....20/09/2009 αραγμένη στη Φανερωμένη, για όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Razz: .


ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 03 20-09-2009.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το υποπτεύθηκα Παντελή, αλλά το ένα από το άλλο τα ναυπηγεία στην περιοχή τα χωρίζει ένας τσιμεντόλιθος. Είναι ρίσκο να πω κάτι και να μην είναι  (βλέπε Ιονίς στη μικρή Περάματος, έτσι το έβγαζα αλλά ΔΕΝ). Κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πηράζει φίλε Leo, όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. Ελπίζω Τρίτη_Τετάρτη να πάω απο κει και να το φωτογραφίσω. :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς για 10-15 λεπτά έχασα την καθέλκυση του Αμφιτρίτη στις 27/10/2010 στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Φωτο λοιπόν την ώρα που είχε πάρει ρότα για δίαυλο και μετά Φανερωμένη. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους της κλασικής παντόφλας :Wink:  :Razz: . 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 01 27-10-2010.jpg

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 02 27-10-2010.jpg

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 03 27-10-2010.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα ταξίδεψα με την Αμφιτρήτη, με εξέπληξε θετικά... Τι νευρικό βαποράκι είναι αυτό! Τι σβέλτο που είναι στη μανούβρα! Όταν λέμε γυρίζει σβούρα το ενοούμε!!!!! εοπίσης γρήγορο και γενικά μου έκανε πολύ καλή εντύπωση. 

Μια σημερινή από τη Φανερωμένη της Σαλαμίνας για όλους τους φίλους της παντόφλας.

DSCN7539amfitriti.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως φίλε Leo είναι πολύ μανιτζέβελο στις μανούβρες του:roll:.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αμφιτρίτη λιάζεται και καθρεπτίζεται στα ήσυχα νερά στις 19/01/2011 περιμένοντας υπομονετικά να έλθει η ώρα του να κάνει δρομολόγιο. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. :Wink:  :Razz: 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 20 19-01-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αμφιτρίτη αραγμένο στη Φανερωμένη.
Χαρισμένη σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, panagiotis 78, CORFU, costaser, Appia_1978, chiotis, IONIAN STAR, JOINER, paragadi, ithakos, laz94, GameManiacGR και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink:  :Very Happy: .



ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 21.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόνιμα αραγμένο πλέον στο Καματερό περιμένη την τύχη του. Κατασκευάστηκε το 1983 με ΙΜΟ 8968935. Γιώργο άλλα στοιχεία;;;;;
Ας δούμε το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ όταν στις 31-05-2008 πλησίαζε το Πέραμα. Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 40 31-05-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου εκτός από τον αριθμό νηολογίου, Ν.Π. 8038, και το ότι έφερε πάντα το ίδιο όνομα, κανένα άλλο στοιχείο. Περιλαμβάνεται στα -πολύ λίγα- πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου για τα οποία δεν γνωρίζω ναυπηγείο ή έστω κατασκευαστή.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα έμαθα από των Pantelis2009 ότι το Αμφιτρίτη μαλών πουλήθηκε (έτσι ακούστηκε στο πέραμα) 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ 5-4-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Σήμερα έμαθα από των Pantelis2009 ότι το Αμφιτρίτη μαλών πουλήθηκε (έτσι ακούστηκε στο πέραμα)


Άραγε το ρευστό που θα εισέλθει στα ταμεία της εταιρείας απ' την πώληση του πλοίου, θα πάει για την αποπεράτωση του Εμπεδοκλής;;;

----------


## leo85

Ο Πλοιοκτήτης αυτό περίμενε να πούληση το Αμφιτρίτη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα έμαθα από των Pantelis2009 ότι το Αμφιτρίτη μαλών πουλήθηκε (έτσι ακούστηκε στο πέραμα).


Επιβεβαιώνεται -και πάλι μέσω του Παντελή- ότι το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ πουλήθηκε. Όχι όμως στο εξωτερικό -όπως κανείς θα υπέθετε- αλλά στη χώρα μας, για να δουλέψει στο μέλλον ως φορτηγό - οχηματαγωγό.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιο νεότερο σχετικά με την πορεία της πώλησης; Πάντως την Παρασκευή που είδα το πλοίο από κοντά, παραμένει στην ίδια ακριβώς κατάσταση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από πολύ καιρό παραμονής της στο παντοφλοπάζαρο του Καματερού στη Σαλαμίνα, από σήμερα η παντοφλίτσα βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

......όπου και έχει τραβηχτεί έξω.

IMG_0142.jpg

Σημερινή φωτό από μακρινοτάτη απόσταση (Κυνόσουρα), αλλά τουλάχιστον να βλέπουμε και κάτι για αυτά που γράφουμε.

----------


## leo85

Γιώργο περιμένουμε !!!!!!!!....... να μας πεις τα νέα του. :Fat:

----------


## leo85

Από την άλλη εβδομάδα αρχίζουν εργασίες στο πλοίο ...... γιατί πουλήθηκε για Αφρική, θα μάθω και το νέο του όνομα !!!!

----------


## leo85

Οι Υπογραφές έπεσαν και θα ξεκινήσουν η εργασίες του πλοίου.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 28-2-2014 01.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ έπεσε ξανά στη θάλασσα, και εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος. Χωρίς όμως καμμία εργασία να έχει γίνει επάνω του (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν), πράγμα που δείχνει ότι είχε βγει έξω όχι για εργασίες αλλά για να το δουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αγοραστές.

----------


## leo85

Το Αμφιτρίτη μάλων περιμένει να πέσει το RED PRINCESS και μετά να ξεκινήσουν η δουλειές. (Λέω εγώ) 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 23-3-2014.gif

----------


## leo85

Αύριο το πρωί βγαίνει έξω το Αμφιτρίτη για να συνέχισή τις εργασίες του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αμφιτρίτη μετά τη μεγάλη του παραμονή στο Καματερό φεύγει αυτοδύναμο στις 18/02/2014 για το ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα ενώ δίπλα του είναι το P/K Μεγαλόχαρη X και στις 26/03/2014 αφού έχει κάτσει στα βάζα και ετοιμάζετε για 2η φορά η ανέλκυση του για να κάνει τις εργασίες του.
Από βδομάδα θα το επισκεφτώ και θα μάθω περισσότερα, αφού γνώρισα τον πωλητή του. :Fat: 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 56 18-02-2014.gif ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 70 26-03-2014.gif

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αμφιτριτη στο https://www.flickr.com/photos/100535...dZCYDo-dZxyJe/

Αμφιτριτη.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ....και στις 26/03/2014 αφού έχει κάτσει στα βάζα και ετοιμάζετε για 2η φορά η ανέλκυση του για να κάνει τις εργασίες του.
> 
> ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 70 26-03-2014.gif


Παντέλο ωραιοτάτη η φωτό, αλλά παραδόξως δεν ανελκύστηκε (τουλάχιστον ολόκληρο). Σήμερα που πέρασα από εκεί διά θαλάσσης, το είδα στην ίδια θέση με την προ τεσσάρων ημερών φωτό σου, με το μπροστινό μέρος έξω αλλά την πρύμη στο νερό.

IMG_0163.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ουδέν το νεότερον για το πλοίο. Συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται (έχοντας συμπληρώσει δύο μήνες παραμονής του εκεί) στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ του Περάματος, και μάλιστα στην ίδια ακριβώς "περίεργη" θέση που έχουμε δει πιό πάνω σε φωτό του Παντελή, μισό τραβηγμένο έξω και μισό στη θάλασσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε άσκοπα, αρκούν τα όσα έχουμε γράψει στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ, με την μόνη διαφορά ότι οι "δύο μήνες" κοντεύουν να γίνουν τρεις, και ακόμα ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται και πάλι όλο εκτός υγρού στοιχείου. 

IMG_0053.jpg
_15 Μαίου 2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για να μην επαναλαμβανόμαστε άσκοπα, αρκούν τα όσα έχουμε γράψει στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ, με την μόνη διαφορά ότι οι "δύο μήνες" κοντεύουν να γίνουν τρεις, και ακόμα ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται και πάλι όλο εκτός υγρού στοιχείου. 
> 
> IMG_0053.jpg
> _15 Μαίου 2014_


Εχθές που πήγα στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα έχουν αρχίσει να αντικαθιστούν κομμάτια λαμαρίνας που έχουν φθαρεί στη γάστρα. Βέβαια η φωτο δεν δείχνει πολλά πράγματα (παρ' όλο που την άνοιξα) και δεν μπορούσα να πάω κοντά γιατί έβγαζαν το P/K ΧΡΥΣΗ και δεν άφηναν. Περισσότερα ......σε επόμενη επίσκεψη μου στο ναυπηγείο. 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 81 22-07-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως έγραψα γίνετε αντικατάσταση σε κομμάτια λαμαρίνας στη γάστρα του Αμφιτρίτη, ιδού και η απόδειξη.
Δεν μπορώ όμως να βρω το υπεύθυνο.....για να μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Που θα μου πάει ...θα τον πετύχω. :Fat: 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 82 01-08-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Αμφιτρίτη τελείωσαν με τις αλλαγές σε λαμαρίνες από τη γάστρα και άλλαξαν σε μπλε και το χρώμα. 
Και ενώ στην πλώρη είναι σβησμένο το όνομα, στον καθρέπτη ....παραμένει το ίδιο. Ουδείς στο πλοίο για να μάθω νεότερα. :Apologetic: 
Σημερινές πόζες του πλοίου πλώρα-πρίμα, για όλους τους φίλους του.


ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 86 26-08-2014.jpg ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 88 26-08-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Και ενώ στην πλώρη είναι σβησμένο το όνομα, στον καθρέπτη ....παραμένει το ίδιο...


Ε, πιθανόν αυτό Παντελή να συμβαίνει επειδή η πλώρη είναι φρεσκοβαμμένη ενώ ο καθρέφτης όχι ακόμα. Σίγουρα πάντως δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα όσον αφορά την μετονομασία ή όχι του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τα νεότερα ήλθαν. Το πλοίο είναι πουλημένο και θα πάει στη Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία Sao Tome e Principe. Είναι το δεύτερο μικρότερο κράτος της Αφρικής (μετά της Σεϊχέλες) και βρίσκετε στη Δυτική Αφρική κοντά στη Gabon. Ψάχνοντας στις φωτο για το Sao Tome e principe είδα άλλο ένα δικό μας (που αν δεν κάνω λάθος) είναι το Luana (e.x Παναγία Τ ΙΙ) που κάποτε ήταν αραγμένο και αυτό στο Καματερό. Δεν ξέρω αν κάνει δρομολόγια εκεί, πάντως όταν βρεθούν και τα δύο εκεί.... θα έχουν πολλά να πούνε. (θα ανεβάσω τη φωτο που βρήκα στο θέμα του  Luana (e.x Παναγία Τ ΙΙ) και ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος.
Τώρα για το Αμφιτρίτη. Είδα σωλήνες ανοξείδωτες μικρής διάστασης (όχι για εξαγωγές εξάτμισης) επάνω στο κατάστρωμα και δυστυχώς δεν τις φωτογράφισα, και κάτι άκουσα για αφαλάτωση ....αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο. Πάντως μίλησα με κάποια υπεύθυνη από το πλοίο για να τραβήξω φωτο γέφυρα, σαλόνι και μηχανοστάσιο και μου είπε ότι όταν ετοιμαστούν θα με αφήσει. Οπότε αναμένουμε. :Fat: 
Καλή συνέχεια στις εργασίες και καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο είναι πουλημένο και θα πάει στη Λαοκρατική Δημοκρατία Sao Tome e Principe.


Αν πράγματι πάει στο νησί Sao Tome e Principe (στη Δυτική Αφρική είναι κάπως .....χαλαρααααααά τα πράγματα, μαθαίνεις ότι πωλήθηκε παντόφλα στη Γκάμπια και μετά από λίγο καιρό την βρίσκεις στο .....Καμερούν, χιλιάδες μίλια μακριά) να δούμε πως θα φτάσει εκεί. Μικρή παντόφλα η _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ_ για να πάει αυτοδύναμα. Διόλου απίθανο να ρυμουλκηθεί ή να πάει και φορτωμένη σε άλλο πλοίο.

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι δύο τα νησιά το Sao Tome (Άγιος Θωμάς) κοντα στον Ισημερινό (0°15'Β 6°37'Α) και το Principe (νησί του Πρίγκιπα) 82 μίλια βορειοανατολικά από το πρώτο (1°37' Β 7°24' Α). 
Για να καταλλάβουμε το μέγεθος των νησιών το Sao Tome έχει έκταση λίγο μεγαλύτερη από τη Χίο και το Principe είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο από τη Τζια.
SaoTome1.jpg SaoTome2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέχρι να δούμε τι θα κάνουν στο Αμφιτρίτη και να δούμε αν θα μπορέσουμε να ανέβουμε επάνω του για να το φωτογραφήσουμε εσωτερικά, ας το δούμε όταν στις 02/06/2007 (και πίνοντας καφέ στο γνωστό σε πολλούς σημείο) το Αμφιτρίτη ερχόταν να δέσει, ενώ δίπλα του βλέπουμε το BOL (e.x. Γλυκοφιλούσα).
Για όλους τους φίλους των ferryboat.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 03 02-06-2007.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0034.jpg
_6/9/2014_

Το νέο όνομα λοιπόν του πλοίου, θα είναι ίδιο με το .....παλιό του, με αυτό δηλαδή που κατασκευάστηκε και δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια στην χώρα μας. Με λατινικούς βέβαια χαρακτήρες, _AMFITRITI_, μιας και πλέον φέρει σημαία _Sao Tome and Principe_ και είναι νηολογημένο στο _Sao Tome_. Οι αριθμοί δε και τα γράμματα που διακρίνονται κάτω από το όνομα στην πλώρη, από ότι μας είπαν -εμένα και του Παντελή- στο ναυπηγείο, αποτελούν τα στοιχεία του νέου νηολογίου του πλοίου.

IMG_0057.jpg
_6/9/2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι και σε αυτό το πλοίο ένα μήνα τώρα έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά και όπως βλέπετε ......λάμπει. Όπως ακούσαμε με το Γιώργο (αλλά ξέχασε να ο αναφέρει) μέσα στη βδομάδα θα το ρίξουν στη θάλασσα και να δούμε αν θα ξανά γράψουν το όνομα στα Λατινικά στον καθρέπτη (που στη φωτο του Γιώργου φαίνεται ότι είναι σβησμένο).

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 91 06-09-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως έγραψα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ το πλοίο λάμπει και όπως πλέον βλέπετε δεν λάμπει μόνο εξωτερικά, αλλά και εσωτερικά. Διάδρομοι και το άνω deck έχουν βαφεί και μάλλον θα κρατήσουν αυτό το .....ροζουλί χρώμα για το Bar. Όπως δεν βλέπετε στον καθρέπτη γράφτηκε το όνομα και το ΙΜΟ του πλοίου. Ακόμη δεν έπεσε στη θάλασσα, αλλά απ' ότι έμαθα όταν πέσει θα μείνει κανένα μήνα στο ντόκ του ναυπηγείου, γιατί θα κάνουν (μπορεί να έχουν ξεκινήσει ήδη) συντήρηση στις μηχανές.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 96 11-09-2014.jpg ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 97 11-09-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Κουκλί έγινε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιες φωτο φιλε Παντελη απο ενα ωραιο σκαφος του ειδους.Μαλλον θα φυγουν ολα τα μονοδρομα εξω ετσι οπως παει και θα τα θυμομαστε με νοσταλγια στο μελλον οσο ταπεινο ρολο και αν ειχαν

----------


## pantelis2009

Ταπεινό ρόλο δεν είχαν ποτέ φίλε Κώστα. Με αυτά τα πλοία ξεκίνησε και ενώθηκαν όλα τα νησιά σε Αιγαίο, Ιόνιο .............
Να αναφέρουμε επίσης ότι σήμερα που πήγα από το ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα, το Αμφιτρίτη συνεχίζει να είναι έξω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι έμαθα περιμένουν τον πλοιοκτήτη για να πέσει το παραδάκι (έχει κλείσει 7 μήνες στο ναυπηγείο) για να το ρίξουν στη θάλασσα.
Ωστόσο άνοιξαν κάτι σαν........θυρίδες στα πλάγια του πλοίου (δεν ξέρω τι είναι και πια είναι η χρήση τους), ενώ επάνω υπάρχει κόσμο και κάνει εργασίες. 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 99 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προφανως ειναι,πιο μεγαλα, μπουνια φιλε παντελη, αφου ειναι και στο επιπεδο του κυριως καταστρωματος, που ειναι πιθανο να γεμισει  νερα εαν παει σε πιο <αγριες> θαλασσες

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αμφιτρίτη παραμένει έξω στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα. Και μία φωτο αφ' υψηλού.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 101 13-10-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Παντελή μου εκτός από τον αριθμό νηολογίου, Ν.Π. 8038, και το ότι έφερε πάντα το ίδιο όνομα, κανένα άλλο στοιχείο. Περιλαμβάνεται στα -πολύ λίγα- πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου για τα οποία δεν γνωρίζω ναυπηγείο ή έστω κατασκευαστή.


Έστω και με πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση σήμερα ο πρώην πλοιοκτήτης του μου έστειλε τα στοιχεία που μας έλειπαν, έτσι το παζλ για το υπέροχο Αμφιτρίτη συμπληρώνεται. 
Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα και ναυπηγός του ήταν ο αείμνηστος και με τεράστια παράδοση στη ναυπήγηση νεότευκτων πλοίων και μετασκευών Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης.
Ας δούμε το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ όταν 08-08-2011 στις 02.50 π.μ. μας πέρασε στην Πάχη με τον leo85 για να πάμε στην Πύλο για τροφοδοσία του L' AUSTRAL.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 29 08-08-2011.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είναι λοιπόν τόσο παλιό (τουλάχιστον 30 ετών) το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη ??? Δεν το γνώριζα, νόμιζα ότι ήταν πιό σύγχρονο. Σίγουρα πάντως, το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ είναι η μοναδική κλασσική παντόφλα που φτιάχτηκε εκεί (εξ' όσων γνωρίζω, και εξαιρουμένων οπωσδήποτε των σύγχρονων ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ, ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ και ΕΜΠΕΔΟΚΛΗΣ).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά από πολύ καιρό βρίσκεται και πάλι εντός του υγρού στοιχείου. Βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο (όπως διακρίνεται στα αριστερά _της φωτό_) στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Που είναι η παντοφλίτσα οέο ??? Εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ (Πέραμα) ???

Κάτι ...τρελά και αυνάρτητα μου βγάζει το marinetraffic όταν πληκτρολογώ τον αριθμό MMSI της. Κάτι για πλοίο απροσδιορίστου ονόματος με προορισμό την Casablanca (πληροφορία ληφθείσα πριν πέντε ημέρες, 23/11ου), και στο οποίο πλοίο όταν πατάω "Last Position" με βγάζει στον κόλπο της Γουινέας, κάτω από την Νιγηρία και κοντά στα νησιά Sao Tome e Principe όπου και ως γνωστόν έχει πουληθεί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο τώρα το διάβασα και πήρα τηλέφωνο το φύλακα στο ναυπηγείο. Το Αμφιτρίτη είναι στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα, αλλά .........όχι για πολύ. Αύριο-μεθαύριο έρχεται Γαλλικό πλήρωμα για να το παραλάβει και να φύγει για το  Sao Tome e Principe.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 24/11 πάνω από το Παναγία Κοίμησης.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 119 24-11-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση Παντελή, τα όσα είδα να αναφέρονται στο AIS, πιθανότατα θα αφορούσαν κάποιες δοκιμές στη συσκευή του πλοίου εν όψει του μεγάλου του ταξιδιού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είδα ανοικτά ......και μπούκαρα. :Fat: 
Ας δούμε την κλασική γέφυρα του υπέροχου Αμφιτρίτη. Τέτοιες γέφυρες πλέον δεν συναντάμε ....εύκολα.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 122 02-12-2014.jpg ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 123 02-12-2014.jpg
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκεί που λέγαμε ότι ....θα μας φύγει, σήμερα το είδα να έχει κάτσει στα βάζα και έμαθα ότι θα κάνουν συντήρηση στις μηχανές του. Παραμένει βέβαια στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 136 13-12-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Από τη μεγάλη ακινησία που είχε έκριναν ότι πρέπει να κάνουν συντηρηση για να τους βγάλει το ταξίδι.
Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή για την ενημέρωση του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καθισμένο στα βάζα συνεχίζει τη συντήρηση των μηχανών του. 

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 137 18-12-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ουδέν το νεότερον για την παντοφλίτσα, παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση και .....στάση όπως και στην προ διμήνου φωτό του Παντελή στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ.

Και είναι βέβαια περιττό να πούμε πως αυτή η πώληση της στο εξωτερικό κατήντησε .....γιοφύρι της Άρτας, αφού σε τρεις ημέρες (18 Φεβρουαρίου) συμπληρώνεται ένας ολάκερος χρόνος από την ημέρα που έφυγε από το Καματερό για το ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η παντοφλίτσα και πάλι στην θάλασσα, δεμένη ξανά στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ. Και..... άντε να δούμε πόσο ακόμα θα κρατήσει το σίριαλ ......._"Το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ στο εξωτερικό"_ !!!!!

IMG_0313.jpg
_Πέραμα - 05/04/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Έστω και με πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση σήμερα ο πρώην πλοιοκτήτης του μου έστειλε τα στοιχεία που μας έλειπαν, έτσι το παζλ για το υπέροχο Αμφιτρίτη συμπληρώνεται. 
> Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα και ναυπηγός του ήταν ο αείμνηστος και με τεράστια παράδοση στη ναυπήγηση νεότευκτων πλοίων και μετασκευών Νικόλαος Πετυχάκης.





> Παντελή σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Είναι λοιπόν τόσο παλιό (τουλάχιστον 30 ετών) το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη ??? Δεν το γνώριζα, νόμιζα ότι ήταν πιό σύγχρονο.


Μετά από νέα στοιχεία που μάθαμε χθες, να διορθώσουμε τα στοιχεία του πλοίου. Το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ δεν κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, μιας και αυτό ξεκίνησε την λειτουργία του το 1997-98 (πριν στην ίδια θέση ήταν το ναυπηγείο Βερνίκου). Η πληροφορία βέβαια που μας είχε μεταφέρει ο Παντελής (μέσω του πρώην πλοιοκτήτη του) δεν ήταν εντελώς λανθασμένη, μιας και στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ είχε δεχθεί κάποια μετασκευή (προφανώς σε σχέδια του αειμνήστου Νικολάου Πετυχάκη) και έτσι στα "επίσημα" σχέδια του πλοίου παρέμειναν τα νέα αυτά στοιχεία.

Παραμένει λοιπόν υπό αναζήτηση το ναυπηγείο που κατασκευάστηκε το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η παντοφλίτσα και πάλι στην θάλασσα, δεμένη ξανά στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ. Και..... άντε να δούμε πόσο ακόμα θα κρατήσει το σίριαλ ......._"Το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ στο εξωτερικό"_ !!!!!
> 
> IMG_0313.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 05/04/2015_


Το ...σίριαλ συνεχίζεται, και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ άλλο λόγο εκτός από το ότι πιθανότατα η πώληση χάλασε. Δεν δικαιολογείται πιστεύω διαφορετικά, αλλά και πάλι..... τι να πω......

Το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ συνεχίζει βέβαια να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ και να .....αλλάζει θέσεις κατά καιρούς. Έτσι, μεταφέρθηκε πιό μπροστά στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου, για να μπορέσει να δέσει πίσω του το αμφίπλωρο ΜΑΡΙΑ (ΕΛΕΝΗ).

IMG_0473.jpg
_Πέραμα - 06/06/2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ενώ το Αμφιτρίτη όπως συζητούσαμε σήμερα το πρωί με το Γιώργο (Espresso Venezia) είναι στο Μεγατέχνικα, το AIS του ......... εκπέμπει εκεί που είναι το Portoferraio. Τώρα τι γίνετε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ότι είναι στο ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ..... ούτε συζήτηση, ουδεμία αμφιβολία. Μάλιστα όπως φαίνεται στην ......σημερονοπρωινιάτικη φωτό,

IMG_0099.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/06/2015_

έχει και πάλι αλλάξει θέση και έχει πλαγιοδετήσει στο (πρώην) ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ. Επίσης συνεχίζει να φέρει σημαία _Sao Tome and Principe_, και το λέω αυτό επειδή εκτός από το ότι στο AIS εμφανίζεται εσφαλμένα στην Σαλαμίνα, εμφανίζεται επίσης εσφαλμένα και με σημαία _Palau_.

Αυτο έχει ξαναπαρατηρηθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα, συμβαίνει κάθε φορά που το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ ανοίγει την συσκευή AIS, και εμφανίζεται και στην θέση του PORTOFERRAIO και με την σημαία που εκείνο φέρει (Palau), διότι από κάποιο λάθος που έχει γίνει, και τα δύο πλοία φέρουν τον ίδιο αριθμό MMSI : 511011018. Ο αριθμός MMSI (_"Ταυτότητα Ναυτιλιακής Κινητής Υπηρεσίας"_, περισσότερα _εδώ_) είναι μοναδικός για κάθε πλοίο, όπως ο αριθμός ΙΜΟ και το διακριτικό κλήσης ή αλλιώς Call Sign.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος λοιπόν με τα ...μπερδέματα, μιας και το λάθος που αναφέραμε παραπάνω διορθώθηκε. Το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ πήρε νέο αριθμό MMSI : 668116113 (ή τουλάχιστον περάστηκε στην συσκευή AIS του ο σωστός), σταμάτησε να ...δανείζεται τον αντίστοιχο του PORTOFERRAIO (MMSI : 511011018), με αποτέλεσμα βέβαια τα δύο πλοία εφεξής να παρουσιάζονται στις δικές τους ξεχωριστές θέσεις, και φυσικά με τις δικές τους διαφορετικές σημαίες !!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Καιρός ήταν γιατί είχαμε μπλέξει τα .....μπούτια μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αμφιτρίτη προφανώς γιατί ενοχλούσε την καθέλκυση του Sekavin ......έκανε μια βόλτα με το P/K Christos XXV και επανήλθε στη θέση του. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν μερικές ημέρες στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ 141 11-06-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αμφιτρίτη αυτή την ώρα σε δοκιμαστικό. Έφτασε ανοικτά από την Αίγινα και τώρα γυρίζει στο ναυπηγείο Μεγατέχνικα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο εκπέμπει πλέον ως προορισμό στο σύστημα AIS το _"San Tome e Principe"_, οπότε λογικά σύντομα θα μας αποχαιρετήσει.

----------


## sotos89

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να εχει ξεκινήσει για το ταξίδι της ζωής του το Αμφιτριτη  ,αυτοδύναμο με 7,1 knots με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό το San Tome e Principe. Το περίεργο ειναι αντι να κατευθυνθει νότια και να περάσει απο Κύθηρα οπως όλες οι παντοφλες που αφήνουν μια για πάντα τα ελληνικά υδατα αυτή κατευθυνεται προς τον Ισθμο της Κορίνθου!!!!.Ξερει κανεις το λόγο αυτης της ασυνηθιστης πορειας??

----------


## pantelis2009

Μήπως πάει όπως .....το Ίωνας όταν πήγε Εσθονία????? Δηλαδή ανέβει σχεδόν μέχρι Κέρκυρα και μετά πάει Δυτικά προς Ιταλία για να κατέβει!!!!!!! Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από που κι ως που ασυνήθιστη η πορεία μέσω Ισθμού ??? Αν πουλήσαμε 50 (τυχαίος ο αριθμός) παντόφλες μας στην Δυτική Αφρική, οι 45 φύγανε μέσω Ισθμού. Μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε.....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ούτε αυτό που έγραψα εγώ έγινε, αλλά όπως είπε και ο φίλος Espresso Venezia τα περισσότερα από εκεί έφυγαν.
Το Amfirtiti αφού πέρασε από ¶ραξο πήγε Νότια προς Λευκάδα και τώρα φαίνεται να σταματά στον ¶γιο Παντελεήμονα (βοήθεια μας) κοντά την Κυλλήνη. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε στην πορεία. 
Εδώ στις 10.35 π.μ την ώρα που περνούσε από τη γέφυρα Χ. Τρικούπης. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου τις έστειλε.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ-144-29-09-2015.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Μαλλον καποιο προβλημα εχει παρουσιαστει γιατι η ταχυτητα του απο 6.9 αποτομα επεσε στο 1.0 συμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ

----------


## dionisos

Tελικα η παντοφλα αγκυροβολησε στην περιοχη ΑΛΥΚΕΣ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΥ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε πάλι με κατεύθυνση Βόρεια, δηλαδή προς Κεφαλλονιά και ταχύτητα 7,2 knots. 
Κάποιος από τους mond παρακαλώ πλέον να το μετακινήσει στα Ξένα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πιστεύω ότι περίπου θα ακολουθήσει μια τέτοια πορεία και μετά κόστα - κόστα από Αφρική θα φτάσει στο Sao Tome e Principe. Καλή συνέχεια να έχει.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ-150-02-10-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπετε ακολουθεί την πορεία που μου είπαν και έφτιαξα στη φωτο παραπάνω.
Πλέον είναι ανάμεσα Σικελία και Μάλτα με 6.6 knots και σε 1-1,5 ώρα θα συναντηθεί με το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## dionisos

Πριν περιπου μια ωρα η Παντοφλα μπηκε στο λιμανι MAZARRA DEL VALLO στην ΝΔ ΣΙΚΕΛΙΑ.

----------


## dionisos

Η παντοφλα ξεκινησε εχθες το απογευμα αλλα πιθανον λογω καιρου ταλαιπωρειται. Τωρα βρισκεται στον CAVO BONO με ταχυτητα 3.5 μιλια.

----------


## dionisos

Ξεκινησε παλι απο το αγκυροβολιο της SOUSSE ανηφοριζοντας με ταχυτητα 7 μιλια. Ευχομαι να ειναι η τελευταια ταλαιπωρια της παντοφλας και με το καλο να φθασει στον προορισμο της.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έκλεισαν σήμερα τρεις εβδομάδες από την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τα μέρη μας, και η παντοφλίτσα έχει "σκαλώσει" πλέον για τα καλά μόλις στην Τυνησία, και μάλιστα όχι σε κάποιο λιμάνι της αλλά αρόδου εδώ και λίγες ημέρες στον κόλπο της Τύνιδας. Είναι πιά φανερό ότι δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κάποιο απάγκιο λόγω άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών, αλλά είτε για κάποια βλάβη-αβαρία είτε για το ότι τα "μεμέτια" που το πήραν το πλοίο για να το πάνε στην Αφρική δεν το...... πολυκατέχουν το άθλημα !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε η παντοφλίτσα από την Τυνησία (χωρίς βέβαια.... να παίρνω και όρκο !!!). Για να δούμε τι ακόμα θα δούμε σε αυτό το τόσο μακρινό ταξίδι της (μέσα στο 2016 πάντως θα έχει φτάσει σίγουρα......).

----------


## dionisos

Η Παντοφλα σιγα-σιγα και απο καβο σε καβο αγκυροβολησε στην CARTAGENA. Κουραγιο να εχουν και καλα να ειναι θα ειναι το πρωτο που θα κανει τοσο καιρο να φθασει στον προορισμο του.

----------


## dionisos

Ξεκινησε παλι η παντοφλα απο την CARTAGENA και με ταχυτητα 8 μιλια κατευθυνεται προς το GIBRALTAR. Καλο ταξειδι σε πλοιο και πληρωμα. Τωρα βρισκεται ΝΑ της MALAGA.

----------


## dionisos

Στις σαραντα μερες απο την ημερα που ξεκινησε απο τον Πειραια τελικα καταφερνει να αντικρυσει τα νερα του Ατλαντικου. Τωρα ειναι παραλλαξη με την Ταγγερη και με ταχυτητα 7.3 συνεχιζει το ταξειδι του. Καλο υπολοιπο σε πλοιο και πληρωμα.

----------


## andria salamis

το ομορφο μας φερρυ,πλέει τώρα  στα νερά της Μαυριτανίας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή συνέχεια στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα. 
Ας δούμε το Αμφιτρίτη το ....μακρινό 2006 μπορεί να είναι και παλαιότερη, όταν είχε βγει για συντήρηση στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη.

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ-01-17-09-2006.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

H παντοφλίτσα συνεχίζει το ταξίδι της, με τελευταίο στίγμα στο AIS πριν τρεις ημέρες από τα ανοιχτά της Σιέρα Λεόνε. Από ότι έμαθα χθες η μεγάλη καθυστέρηση της στην Μεσόγειο οφείλεται σε αρκετά μηχανικά προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισε. Βγήκε μάλιστα έξω σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο της Μεσογείου, αλλά δεν έμαθα αν αυτό έγινε στην Τυνησία, Σικελία, ή Ισπανία όπου και έπιασε.

----------


## robo

Μία πρόσφατη σχετικά φωτογραφία, από εκεί που βρίσκεται πλέον....

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2618070

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όμορφη φωτογραφία, και πολύ σημαντική βέβαια καθώς είναι η πρώτη που βλέπουμε το πλοίο στο εξωτερικό (για Αφρική σε τέλεια κατάσταση τo βρίσκω !!!), στο νησί Sao Tome στον Ατλαντικό (Δυτική Αφρική).

Ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## sotiris97

https://static.vesselfinder.net/ship...d4bee0b1ec9d/1
Φώτο του πλοίου στη Καρθαγένη  όταν είχε σταματήσει λογικά για ανεφοδιασμό κατά την διάρκεια του μεγάλου ταξιδιού της....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από το _shipfriends.gr_ μαθαίνουμε την άσχημη είδηση που αφορά στην βύθιση του πλοίου μας πριν τρεις μήνες και με πολλά ανθρώπινα θύματα. _Περισσότερα εδώ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ρωτώντας σήμερα ένα φίλο καπετάνιο από την Σαλαμίνα μου είπε τα εξής για το Αμφιτρίτη.
Καλοκαίρι 1982 στα ναυγηγεία του Γκούμα  νυν Μπεκρή στο Αμπελάκι. Ιδιοκτησία Κυριακίδη. Βγήκε στη δουλεια Αυγουστο 1982 πρώτη βάρδια 2-10 Καπετάνιος ο Καπτα Γιώργος Νικολλέτος

ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ-119-24-11-2014+.jpg ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ-123-02-12-2014+.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mε αφορμή λοιπόν την θλιβερή είδηση για την βύθιση του πλοίου, μαθαίνουμε έστω μία σημαντική πληροφορία που μας έλειπε από το ιστορικό του, το ναυπηγείο όπου κατασκευάστηκε. Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή.

Δεν ανέφερες όμως τον ναυπηγό του, που δεν ήταν άλλος από τον αείμνηστο _Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη_ και το τεχνικό του γραφείο. Μάλιστα το _ΑΜΦΙΤΡΗΤΗ_ ήταν το ένα από τα δύο πρώτα ανοικτού τύπου φέρρυ (το άλλο ήταν το _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ_ της Κέρκυρας και μετέπειτα της Θάσου) που κατασκεύασε ο μεγάλος ναυπηγός, σε μία μεγάλη σειρά που ακολούθησαν τις επόμενες δεκαετίες (κάπου γύρω στις τριάντα παντόφλες και ογδονταπέντε αμφίπλωρα) !!!!!

Θα πρέπει όμως να σημειώσω, ότι επίσημα ως έτος κατασκευής του (ή αν προτιμάς καθέλκυσης) είναι καταχωρημένο το _1983_ και όχι το _1982_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου, παράληψη μου.

----------

